# Identify these RTA's



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Fun game! Identify these high-end RTA's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/12/19)

in no particular order

Hussar
Skyline x 2
Dvarw 16
GT
Squape
aaaand that's what I got....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Daniel said:


> in no particular order
> 
> Hussar
> Skyline x 2
> ...



5 right so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/12/19)

Squape and evil reaper and the 5 @Daniel mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Squape and evil reaper and the 5 @Daniel mentioned.


Sorry he mentioned squape


----------



## oSuSkIo (16/12/19)

Hussar 1.5
Skyline
Taifun GTIV
Integra
Evl Reaper
Tripod 
Dwarv DL
Kronos 2S
Squape
Full metal jacket Skyline

All topped with scotlands finest tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> Hussar 1.5
> Skyline
> Taifun GTIV
> Integra
> ...



Almost spot on @oSuSkIo! I don't have the V1.5 yet. The Hussar is the 
*Hussar Torpedo Micro LE Black & Gold RTA*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/12/19)

I identify all of these as outside of my budget range

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 4


----------

